

Ask HN: Do you still go through all the extra work to support IE6? - eam

Sometimes I don't know whether I should make web apps support IE6 or not. Do you guys tend to support it?
======
scottharveyco
For me it all depends on the target market for the application as well as what
stage I'm at. In the early stages I'll only be supporting the latest version
of each of the modern browsers (no IE at all).

Once we are ready to start getting things into the public domain I'll start
getting everything working in IE 7/8. If I'm getting requests to support IE 6
I might try to get it working but in general it's going to be more effort than
it's worth.

I have a feeling most people would answer this questions with a firm NO.

~~~
eam
That's the routine I take on most of the time. Thanks for the assurance.

------
gcb
hardly

